# Mister Lister Sir



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

My beloved dog Lister died about this time exactly 3 weeks ago....

You gave us over 16 & a half years of fun, love & laughter, we all miss you deeply, love always
mum, Chris, Amy,Reece,Tia,Nan/Grandad & Reg & all the family xxxxxxxx

Rest in peace my little man,
I will never forget the day i rescued you from that awful place & the shocking state you were in at barely 5 weeks old.
I will never forget our agility days, our first ever win! (Mister Lister Sir) & our holidays in Dorset together that you loved so much,
so many wonderful memories, too many to list.
my heart breaks i was not there in the same room to comfort you when your time came but i just cling to the thought you knew how much you were loved 
see you again someday, my boy Lister,
love you forever, Mum xxxxxxxx






























































just like to say 'thank you' to the people on the forum for placing the poems on here, i used 2 in my fairwell letter to Lister & have a copy to keep xx


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss 

RIP Lister x x x x


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you for your kind words xxx


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

R.i.p


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you, missing him loads, he was a big part of my life x


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like an amazing chap...cool name too! RIP fella.


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you, he was amazing, intelligent, fun & very loving:flrt: 
he was named after lister from the program red dwarf & registered a working dog as 'mister lister sir' as kryton would call him (if you ever watched the program) he is always in my thoughts, so much around me reminds me of him xxxxx


----------



## Blitza2007 (Apr 19, 2008)

we love red dwaf all our ferrets are named named from the red dwaf crew but lost cacanski a couple of years ago though did end up having ace join later on ...... i am so sorry for the loss of your dog they are a part of the family


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

yes we are great red dwarf fans & my lister was very much like red dwarf lister, especially the cheeky side bless him, he was a smashing little dog a joy to own xxxx


----------

